# LIVE FROM CLIO , ALABAMA ( outside of troy)



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Got up well before daylight . The set up - white oak funnel with a thick swamp to my south and a 100 acre soy bean field to the north. Nothing yet but I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Lucky you,

Let's hear it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm jealous! Still another 10 days out for us FL boys.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful cool morning here at the Fl/Al line so I bet you are gonna have a good un!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Staying tuned...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Who is gonna get the first touchdown or flag of the season?


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

And so it begins. Good luck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm at work and somebody just asked me why I am whispering.............I guess it was a subconscious reaction to someone being in the stand. Lets all speak in whispers today so that we don't alert any bucks! lol!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I keep checking this thread every 5 minutes....


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

espo16 said:


> I keep checking this thread every 5 minutes....


Me too!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Dun dun dunnnnnnnn and it begins. Good luck to all the bama boys !!!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Just heard some walking on other side of funnel and then what sounded like some light sparring. No visual .


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

p3bowhunter said:


> Just heard some walking on other side of funnel and then what sounded like some light sparring. No visual .


The anticipation is killer. I am daydreaming of being in the stand right now.


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

I love Clio! Keep us posted!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Gonna give em another 15 min. If nothing else happens I repost this afternoon


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

team stuck'em saw a couple this morning in butler county but couldn't close the deal. he's going to give them another chance this afternoon.......tony


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

shhhhhhh - yall talking too loud!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hurry and get back in the stand! I can't wait. I wouldn't mind if you sat all day!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Back in boys. Late start. Had does already under oaks when I came in. Bunkered down and let them ease off before I got in stand. Stay tuned


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Squirrels raisin hell. Think I hear foot steps


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Not footsteps....it's my heart pounding!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I officially declare the hunting forum alive for the 2013-2014 season!!! I've got ten days left, I hunt south bama.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Countryboyreese said:


> I officially declare the hunting forum alive for the 2013-2014 season!!! I've got ten days left, I hunt south bama.


9 days and 13h :yes: or 203 hours We should count in hours now. Cant wait.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

It's been a long was it but it's finally here.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

I can tell ya, h (p3) is waiting for a good buck, good luck P3...Just check out his last years post & avatar...


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry for delay with post guys. After my last post I had 12 does eating under the white that I'm sitting in. And service at camp is non existent. Back at it this morning been sitting since 5:45. Nothing so far but looks promising. In a different stand closer to bedding area


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Just had a 120 incher at 30 yards. No clear shot of vitals. Watched him walk off


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

p3bowhunter said:


> Just had a 120 incher at 30 yards. No clear shot of vitals. Watched him walk off


And so goes bow hunting. I will admit that I get frustrated at bow hunting when that nice tasty backstrap walks away out of range or behind some brush.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

To hell with this..I'm buying a Bama license just so I can hunt this weekend...someone send me some coordinates.....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

espo16 said:


> To hell with this..I'm buying a Bama license just so I can hunt this weekend...someone send me some coordinates.....


Heck, I have a lifetime Alabama hunting license and private property to hunt there, just doesn't mean that much to me anymore. 

I know that may sound sacrilegious to some, but I get enough of it here in Florida when it opens.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

p3bowhunter said:


> just had a 120 incher at 30 yards. No clear shot of vitals. Watched him walk off


 i woulda shot - no doubt!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Had to break the ice boyz..... doe down


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Wait for it....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

p3bowhunter said:


> Had to break the ice boyz..... doe down


There is a conference in the middle of the field with a discussion going on about the penalty.:thumbsup: Congrats!!!!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol I'll text pic to someone to post. I can't from phone. My number is 8503935019


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome!!! Congrats! The play is under review, better get them pics.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Here ya go. 










Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's the pic!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks again Reese! And S.AlabamaSlayer for offering as well!......headed back to Pace now!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Is that ticks or dirt? Looks like she's loaded with them! I've had a few early season deer with them like that before.


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Those are flies lol swarmed her soon as she stopped kicking


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

p3bowhunter said:


> Just had a 120 incher at 30 yards. No clear shot of vitals. Watched him walk off


 ---------------------------------------------------------------
No clear shot at vitals, good man.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Espo, 
That's lame - you could do better without it being 100% official. Ill work you one up in the morning Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey jack, I'll take it! Lol


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Nice doe,...Way to Go..!!!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

This weekend I'll be grounded ( by wife).... however next week( during work week) I'll probably head back up for a few days. Then I'll be hunting on my land off of Wallace lake road for fl season opener!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Point of last post is that hopefully at that point I'll be eligible for the Famed, and highly sought....... Espo Touchdown! Good luck boys! Its been fun.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Staying tuned...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

6 pages; pic says it all.
WTG & thanks for sharing!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Staying tuned...


submitting attachment for ref approval and exclusive use until Oct 26. I know my place and will not get in the game or make calls


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

I can live with that!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

p3bowhunter said:


> I can live with that!


if you kill one of those Wallace lake rd bucks you will deserve both! That area has some of the most nocturnal deer I ever seen!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I disagree tryn hard. Ask that doe if it's warm up hunting. I believe she would say its as real as it gets......


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hyco said:


> I disagree tryn hard. Ask that doe if it's warm up hunting. I believe she would say its as real as it gets......


i know man! She was a victim of a wack attack!!......BUT........ Touchdowns wouldn't be so special if they were just handed out like cheap candy any ole time. I've had a few TD's and I cherish the memories. We gotta have boundaries!! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*doe down*

Good job little P. That's the way to break the ice!:thumbup:


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

p3bowhunter said:


> Point of last post is that hopefully at that point I'll be eligible for the Famed, and highly sought....... Espo Touchdown! Good luck boys! Its been fun.


Just go hunting ith him and sit down wind...they will run you over and there's your touchdown!  Not that it has ever happened to me....


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Who stuck that one? Your dad got her and gave you a sympathy picture didn't he.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd call a doe a field goal, you drove down field and didn't get everything you were looking for. But, you didn't come away empty handed either. Points on the board either way, congrats.


----------

